# Taking the Plunge !



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

For some time now I've been thrashing around the idea of adopting another GSD, a playmate for my boy DJ. Some of you know DJ was on his way to the local rescue when a friend of a friend intercepted him in transit and brought him to me. While surfing the rescue web pages as I normally do once or twice a week, out jumps a picture of what darn near appears to be DJ's female counter part. 
"Elise" is a 4 yr old puppy mill animal dropped off at the CenTex GSD Rescue, I guess her puppy mill days are behind her now. She was diagnosed with heart worms and is under treatment. After much thought and prayer I filed adoption papers yesterday to give this Lady a now and forever home. I'm stoked at the idea of having two of these beautiful animals in my life. I will keep you all appraised as to her progress and if so inclined please mention her in your devotions tonight ... 

Gee ... I hope DJ likes her


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

Did you adopt her??? Is it a fit?? Does DJ like her??? I am so hopeful. let us know the outcome.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you do any socializing between DJ and the new girl first? Does that process come if your app. is approved? I hope they do get along and she finds a forever home with you!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Deuce, is CenTex GSD Rescue is anything like Austin GSD, they first approve you as an adopter from their organization, and then you get to meet specific dogs. 

I know some of the people over at CenTex as they work closely with my rescue. Good luck to you!


----------

